# 2 Horse Divider needed - where to buy or how to build?



## WesternBella

No idea but good luck. (+pictures please!!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin

Doubt you can find one in any kind of decent shape to buy. I would just fabricate my own. You can make it out of steel if you have a welder or bolt it together. Use a decently thick sheet of plywood, at least 3/4 but 7/8 would be better if you want to go that route. Or, mix it up and frame a piece of plywood with angle iron.

If you want it to swing then youll have to hinge one side and figure out how to secure the other end.


----------



## NorthernMama

Put a couple of pieces of tubing vertically on the front manger wall in the center - each about 3-4 inches in length, one at the upper point and one about half-way down.

Make a metal divider in a rectangular shape. Add a triangle at the top front if you want a divider between the heads (a good idea for strangers). At the front, add two metal rods about 4 inches long, vertically again - one each to match up with the tubes on the front wall/manger, with a spacer at the top of each. Now that will allow the piece to slide into the tubes. Remember that these tubes and rods are all that is holding the divider in place, so make them as long as you feel you can work with. Design a bolt or key to lock them into place (at least one of them anyway). 

At the back of the rectangle, weld rings or sort pieces of heavy chain to support your butt bars. The butt bars should be probably 3 inch tubing at least. The butt bars are welded on to the chains. So the divider and butt bars are one piece that doesn't come apart, but does come out of the trailer and swings from side to side. 

At the opposite end of the butt bars, put a piece of tubing flush with the end (no spacer). On each of the two walls of the trailer, at the back, inside, vertically weld two pieces of the same size tubing that will line up above and below the vertical tubing on your butt bars. When you line up the tubing on the bars with the tubing on the walls, drop a bolt or piece of rod down through to hold in place.

Remember to grind all welds properly! Paint then pad all as desired.

Make sense?


----------



## Luvs JRT

Wow thank you !!! Excellent details. I will print it off tomorrow and get my husband to start building.

Quick question, how high should this divider sit... mid section of the horse? All the way to the floor (which I don't think I like that idea) I was thinking of a panel that is mid section and about 2.5 ft wide? It will be sufficiently padded of course.


----------



## NorthernMama

Remember that you have to be able to lift the divider, so if you make it 2.5 ft it will be that much heavier. I believe mine is probably about 16". I'll try to remember to measure it tomorrow when I'm at the barn.


----------



## NorthernMama

I measured my divider. It is 11" deep. This divider is made of a frame of square tubing only, then the center hole is covered with padded plywood panels. My other trailer was framed sheet metal with padding. Whatever works.

Can we see pics when it's done?


----------

